# Routines to tone arms, back and abs?



## fairytalevictim (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm a cardio person, I love to run. But I neglect my other muscles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm looking to tone them.
(I'm also aware diet plays a major role in all weight loss, so no worries there.)
For my abs I do a routine of 4 reps of 25 crunches and 20 bicycle crunches, which works out pretty well.

*I was wondering if any of you have some successful routines that you could share*?


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 18, 2007)

20 outside pushups
20 middle pushups
20 narrow pushups
10 diamond pushups


10 pullups
10 chinups

that's done a lot for me.


----------



## Vienna (Aug 18, 2007)

On pec/tri/delt day I do something like: 

5 sets of 12-15 pushups, possibly including variations
1-2 sets of 12 tricep pushups (arms at side)
2 sets of dips on a chair 
1 set of 12 shoulder presses
2 sets of 12 arm-out-at-sides-like-flying lifts (I don't know what they're called!)

On bicep and lat day I do hopefully close to 25 pull ups in sets or 4, 3, or even 2 when I get tired
A few chin ups between other bicep work
3 sets of isolated bicep curls with 10lbs
2 sets of 3-4 negative isolated bicep curls with 30lbs

On ab/core day I do something like:
12 regular crunches
12 hanging straight legged raises
12 weighted crunches
12 weighted hanging knee raises
12 twisting swiss ball crunches
2-5 minutes of vacuum
2 sets of "roman chair" type back exercises on the swiss ball
1 set of 12 supermans (lie on front and lift arms and legs towards ceiling)

I don't cover everything enough. Sometimes I do more, sometimes less. I used to really concentrate on my triceps but I started getting a pain in them and someone asked "Why are you training a smaller muscle like that SO much?" So I try to do more exercises to bigger muscles and not overdo the smaller, easier to injure muscles. 

HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonnie


----------

